# deer hunting in mn



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

does anyone or has anyone hunted near rochester, im planning on moving there in the near future and was wondering what the hunting is like...i heard its good can u use a rifle there or is it shotgun only


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is good. You just need to get permission on some good land.

YOu can use bow, shot gun, pistol or muzzleloader.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks chuck is there not much in the way of public land i take it? is there any at all?


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

it looks rochester is in the 3b zone is that right, is it a good zone


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

My folks live down there. I know they have a great archery club I have walked the course out there. It is a shotgun zone only. Hope that helps let me know if you need anything


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks sotaman
so is nov 4th the statewide gun opener, or is it different place by place

thanks guys


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I used to live down there. I don't envy you. Many many people, no water to speak of, little land to hunt. I hated South East MN.

Good luck man, you'll need it.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

man that sucks, i thought southern mn was supposed to be good for bowhunting whitetails


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The opening day depends on what type of weapon or type of license.

They have a Bow, 3A, 3B, Muzzleloader, and an All Season license options.

The bow opens in september.

The 3A opens in early november and is only 7 days. You can shoot a doe if you get the right permit.

The 3B opens the weekend before thanksgiving and is open for 9 days and you can take a doe or a buck. Some permit areas are for a draw for a doe tag.

The Muzzleloader opens up the weekend after thanksgiving and runs for 16 days. You can shoot either sex.

The all season you can hunt bow, 3A and then muzzleloader seasons.

All of these you can buy extra antlerless tags if you are in the right permit area's.

In this area there is little water and land can be hard to get on. But you can hunt lots of state land and have good success. Also just knock on doors. Most farmers are nice and will let you know about the hunting. Lots of farmers have people hunt one or all of the seasons. Many farmers who hunt will let you hunt after they do. So just knock on doors.

Good luck.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks, so 3a with an all season permit allows you to shoot any sex? is that right? thanks alot for the info guys
i appreciate it alot


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/index.html

here's MN DNR's website, check it out for more info on the area you might hunt. MN has a lot of zones, but they usually don't change all that much from year to year.

And you can read up on the All season license, which is more expensive but allows you to bowhunt, gun hunt, and MZ hunt on the same license.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

No....

If you buy the all season license you can hunt bow, 3a and then muzz. You get three tags. One either sex and two antlerless. For the 3A season The antlerless needs to be shot in certain permit area's with in Zone 3. Some of the permit area's you need to apply for the antlerless permits and others you don't.

But most of the zones you can shoot an antlerless with out applying for a permit. But then during bow or muzz you can shoot them in all of zone three.

I know it is kinda screwy. But that is our DNR.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

I believe the all season license comes with an any deer tag and two antlerless tags. Check your unit though, I think you have to be in a non-lottery antlerless permit area to use the antlerless tags. And you MIGHT be able to tag an antlerless deer with your any deer tag in the right area too. Personally, I would hold that tag for a buck.

all depends on unit you are hunting...after several years of very high populations, some areas are getting closer to "normal" populations and the DNR has to start limiting the antlerless kill by using lottery system to allocate the antlerless tags. but there are many areas of the state that still have high populations and they allow automatic antlerless permits, and also bonus antlerless tags to be purchased for $11.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

The area you are going to is legendary for producing big deer. Consistant producer of B&C and P&Y bucks. MN deer classic is filled with entries from this region. Its competitive to find good hunting land but it can be done. Alittle spring field work goes along way with the local farmers. Dont be afraid to knock on doors EARLY in the year and dont be afraid to work for your privilege. Do this and you should do just fine. I lived there for three years and this was the method I used, I had all the land I was able to hunt. Of coarse, I picked alot of rocks also, but thats never hurt a man!


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah thanks for the ideas i figured offering work would go a long way, probably wont be there for another year, but the deer hunting in my area of Mi's uppper peninsula sucks, so im looking for a future deer utopia


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

SE MN had a bunch of state land to hunt. I grew up there hunting all the time! I grew up with the O' MIss in my backyard. I would move back in a second if the opportunity arose! Lots of monster buck running the bluffs/valleys. Tough area to hunt but the results can be worth it.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

do you say tough because of competition for finding good areas


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

nmubowyer said:


> do you say tough because of competition for finding good areas


Tough because of the hills/valleys/ravines. Not easy walking. Very thick woods which = big bucks.

Access for bowhunters is really not that tough to find private land to hunt for 1-2 people.

you will have a much tougher time finding private land to hunt with shotgun.


----------

